# Problem with NEC ND-3530A DVD+-RW Drive



## Illest Villain (Nov 27, 2005)

Whenever I put a disc into the drive, the light comes on for a while, and then when I try to access the disc it just shows a blank folder. I've tried CD-ROM, DVD, audio CD, CD-R and DVD-R (Blank and used).


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Illest Villian
Welcome to TSF :smile: 
The first thing I would try is to delete the IDE channel the drives resides on from within device manager and restart the system. WinXP will redetect the drive and reinstall the IDE drivers. This has been known to help in some cases. 

If this fails to work for you, post a Nero Infotool output. Run the tool, then click the diskette icon in the infotool toolbar and save as a .txt file, making sure all 8 boxes are checked. Attach to post using the 'manage attachments' button in the 'go advanced' reply window.

This is a pretty new drive. Has it ever worked for you? Can you think of any system changes you made since the last time it worked, whether software or hardware?


----------



## Illest Villain (Nov 27, 2005)

I've already tried deleting the IDE channels, but it didn't fix the problem. The drive did work at first, but then it had a resource sharing error with an SCSI device, and before I figured out that was the problem, what I would do is delete the SCSI device from device manager and then the drive would work fine. During that time, this new problem showed up. So I fixed the SCSI/resource conflict issue, and now all that's left is this. Literally, it was working one day and then not working the next.

But I've attached the file that you requested.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Illest Villian
Thanks for posting the infotool file. I see a couple things there we can try. 

Try to shut down your system and unplug the power and IDE cable from the back of your NEC and restart. Go to windows update and get all updates and install them and restart. Then shut down and plug the cables back in and restart again. Test all discs to see if it functions correctly again.

If that fails, post back with what happened and what did not happen and I can suggest something else.

How did you fix the SCSI conflict?


----------



## Danny414 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have the same problem with my GF's computer. We've had the computer for 3 months and right after the waranty expires it does this... I have also tried to uninstall the driver and then windows automatically installs it again when I re-boot... What do you mean by SCSI? I don't want to have to buy another DVD burner... Any more suggestions would be great.


----------

